# Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread



## RayZero (5. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da der JDM-Spinnruten-Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301955) so gut läuft (freut mich ) und dort immer wieder Tackle gepostet wird, dass mit dem Japanischen Markt nicht so viel zu tun hat, möchte ich der Übersicht halber dieses Thema erstellen.

Hier geht es also um Ruten, Rollen und co aus anderen Märkten, als dem deutschen oder dem japanischen.

Ich freue mich auf viele Diskussionen, Tipps und vieles mehr - ich bin mir sicher es wird wieder der ein oder andere "Exot" gepostet :m.

Bis dann #6


----------



## RayZero (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gut - wenn niemand will, dann starte ich mal  ...

Habe mir meine erste Baitcaster Kombi geordert #t -

die Rute ist eine Lurefans Assassin AC-63ML Predators:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4429091&postcount=8147

Dabei handelt es sich um einen chinesischen Hersteller.

Da ich noch nie mit BC was am Hut hatte, kann ich bis dato nur sagen, dass die Rute sehr gut verarbeitet ist und sehr wertig daherkommt. Die aufgedruckte Asssassine oder was das Darstellen soll, hätte man aus optischer Sicht meiner Meinung nach zwar weglassen können, aber ansonsten Tip Top.

Ich habe mir noch aus Japan als hoffentlich passende Rolle die Shimano Brenious geordert. 

Als Schnur habe ich mir die Sunline Cast Away PE in 10LB bestellt #6

- - -

Zum Thema Spinning habe ich eine sehr interessante Firma aus Osteuropa entdeckt, die hier bei uns noch ziemlich unbekannt ist. Dazu in den nächsten Tagen mehr #h|wavey:


----------



## geomujo (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab auch schonmal nach Ami-Land rübergeschielt aber fast alle Ruten sind da einteilig. Teilweise wurden sogar Ruten über 3 meter als Einteilige angeboten.

Versteh das nicht. So kann man sich natürlich auch von vorn herein selbst den Absatzmarkt einschränken. Dabei waren da richtig interessante Sachen dabei. Konkretes ha ich aber gerade nicht zur Hand ausser vielleicht die 13Fishing Envy Black http://store.13fishing.com/c/freshwater_rods_envy-black_spinning .
Aber auch hier nur einteilig :-(


----------



## RayZero (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schonmal nach Ami-Land rübergeschielt aber fast alle Ruten sind da einteilig. Teilweise wurden sogar Ruten über 3 meter als Einteilige angeboten.
> 
> Versteh das nicht. So kann man sich natürlich auch von vorn herein selbst den Absatzmarkt einschränken. Dabei waren da richtig interessante Sachen dabei. Konkretes ha ich aber gerade nicht zur Hand ausser vielleicht die 13Fishing Envy Black http://store.13fishing.com/c/freshwater_rods_envy-black_spinning .
> Aber auch hier nur einteilig :-(



 Einteilige Ruten bis 2m machen natürlich schon Sinn. Die Aktion wird nicht durch die Zapfenverbindung beeinflusst und an dieser Stelle kann auch nichts kaputt gehen. Bis zu dieser Länge bekommt man es in den meisten Autos auch noch transportiert - zumindest wenn man alleine fährt.

 Aber einteilige 3m Ruten ist schon strange :m ... Habe mich mit dem USDM Markt noch nicht so auseinander gesetzt, aber Abu und Daiwa haben da schon ganz coole Ruten am Start.


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Solche langen einteiligen Ruten kommen beim Ami dann eben kurzerhand per entsprechenden Halterungen über die Motorhaube aufs Autodach, oder passen auch noch ins Innere des riesigen SUVs.

Musst mal ein bisschen suchen... in Südafrika und Namibia haben sie einteilige Brandungsruten von über 5 Metern Länge. Die fahren sie an vertikalen Halterungen am Jeep zum Strand.


----------



## geomujo (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Naja man kann ja wenigstens 2 Versionen anbieten, aber nur einteilig - sollnse ihr'n Sch.. behalten.

Ferner erkenne ich keine zwingende Notwendigkeit zum Einsatz nichtgeteilter Ruten. Bei Einsatz vernünftiger Kohlefaser wird auch keine Einteilung benötigt. Erst recht nicht bei Spitzenaktionen.


----------



## Revilo62 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Amis haben ein Luxusproblem, sie haben einen riesigen Markt im eigenen Land und brauchen sich halt nicht um D oder EUR kümmern, wer die Ruten haben will, kriegt sie, fertig.
Ich bin immer wieder von den *G.Loomis*-Ruten begeistert, konnte auch schon eine Walleye probeangeln, eine 7,6 ft. med-fast und ich muss sagen, schwer begeistert, nur passte meine Börse nicht dazu , lag so bei ca. 400 Tacken

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wegen einer handvoll Ruten, die vielleicht per Eigenimport nach Europa gelangen? So etwas juckt die Jungs doch nicht die Bohne. Der amerikanische Binnenmarkt für Angelgerät ist so groß, dass die gar nicht mal wissen müssen, dass es Europa überhaupt noch gibt.

Deswegen nennt man es ja auch Domestic Market.


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Als der Euro noch besser stand hab ich gerne in den USA bei TackleWarehouse Hardbaits bestellt. Gerade die günstigen Strike King KVD Cranks und Topwater Baits mögen unsere Räuber auch 


Aktuell gibts in diversen Nachbarforen einen Trend sich mal bei Aliexpress umzuschauen..... viel 0815 Mist dabei, aber auch ungelabelte Markenware bekannter Hersteller


----------



## geomujo (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wenn die meinen...
Nicht jeder in den USA hat ein SUV. Noch nie war die Armutsquote in den USA so hoch wie jetzt, bezogen auf die Nachkriegszeit. Löhne für einfache Arbeiter sind dort auch nicht besonders. Industrieproduktion findet kaum noch statt. Jeder sechste Einwohner des Landes lebt unterhalb der Armutsgrenze, manche ganz unten.

Für mich ist das eher ein Entwicklungs- allenfalls Schwellenland. 

Der Markt mag potentiell groß sein, aber bedenkt es gibt in den USA hunderte Rutenhersteller die alle was vom Kuchen haben wollen. Sich da den Absatzmarkt selbst einzuschränken ist doch fast schon un-amerikanisch  Die Lohnsituation wird sich in Zukunft wohl eher nicht verbessern für die meisten Menschen dort, den einfachen Arbeiter also. Insofern denke ich nicht, dass der US-Angel-Markt prinzipiell stärker als der Europäische ist.


----------



## Kneto (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Als der Euro noch besser stand hab ich gerne in den USA bei TackleWarehouse Hardbaits bestellt. Gerade die günstigen Strike King KVD Cranks und Topwater Baits mögen unsere Räuber auch
> 
> 
> Aktuell gibts in diversen Nachbarforen einen Trend sich mal bei Aliexpress umzuschauen..... viel 0815 Mist dabei, aber auch ungelabelte Markenware bekannter Hersteller



Würdest du denn diese Quellen bzw. Namen mit uns teilen, unter denen man diese erkennen kann? Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Revilo62 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die politischen und sozialen Probleme mal aussen vor, der us-amerikanische und kanadische Markt ist unvorstellbar riesig.
Selbst wenn jeder 6. unterhalb der Armutsgrenze lebt, bleiben in Summe ca. 300 Mio Menschen übrig. Da Amerika ja ein klassisches Angler- und Jägerland ist gibt es Kundenpotential ohne Ende. Neben der eigenen Ausrüstung kokketiert eine riesige Tourismus-Industrie um jeden Kunden. Die brauchen auch Material, Ruten, Rollen Kleingedöns. Wie gesagt, der Stellenwert des Angelns ist ein deutlich anderer als bei uns,ist quasi Nationalsport neben Baseball oder Football.
Der europäische Markt wird ja nebenbei auch bedient, durch z.B.Pure Fishing mit seinen vielen kleinen Unternehmungen, aber ob die in Fernost produzieren und nach Europa verschiffen oder noch Kleinserien für den Us.amerikanischen Markt produzieren ist doch eigentlich egal.
Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass ein europäisches Unternehmen in den US es ungleich schwerer hat, sich am Markt zu etablieren als ein amerikanisches. Ich glaube sogar, dass wir noch weit von der amerikanischen Denke entfernt sind, hat auch was mit nationalem Bewusstsein zu tun.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Dann mach dich doch auf in den Westen, denn im Westen ists am besten und trage Eulen nach Athen. :m

Spaß bei Seite. Dort in Amerika gibt es eine enorme Auswahl an Angelgerät, speziell zugeschnitten auf die dortigen Verhältnisse. Aber selbst wenn sich ein paar europäische Angler wünschten, dass die Amerikaner sich mehr an ihren Anforderungen orientieren würden, wird das wohl kaum passieren. Das ist einfach der Status quo und damit müssen wir leben, ob uns das gefällt, oder eben nicht.

Dabei sehe ich persönlich das größte Problem, was von diesem (beinahe) Überangebot wirklich für den europäischen Markt so geeignet ist, dass es wert wäre, es hierzulande anzubieten. Nur als Beispiel. Wenn wir beide uns für eine "Spinnrute mittlerer Wurfgewichte" entscheiden müssten, dann kommen da garantiert zwei relativ unterschiedliche Ruten dabei heraus. Ein ganz normaler Vorgang. Nun gibt es in Europa aber nicht nur uns zwei. Was also in Europa anbieten?

Ist eine "Bass Rod" auch bei uns eine taugliche Barsch-Rute? Eine "Walley" eine Zanderrute, eine "Steelhead" tatsächlich zum Forellenfischen brauchbar? Man müsste ziemlich mühsam all die speziellen Ruten erst mal europäisch beschreiben und dann auch noch die Auswahl treffen, was man in Europa anbieten könnte.

Aber was kommt dann dabei heraus? Vermutlich nur relativ hochpreisige Angelruten, die durchaus direkt vergleichbare, dann aber deutlich preiswertere Alternativen des EDM als unmittelbare Mitbewerber hätten. Gewonnen ist dann rein gar nichts, darum wirds auch wohl kaum dazu kommen.

Wer also unbedingt für uns eher exotische Marken fischen möchte, ganz egal ob aus Japan, den USA, oder sonstwo her, der wird das auch in Zukunft in Eigenregie erledigen (müssen).

Für mich persönlich kommt das nur dann in Frage, wenn sich mir dadurch ein echter Mehrwert eröffnet, der anders nicht dastellbar ist. Für meine Verhältnisse ist dieser Zustand aber noch nicht eingetreten, da sich immer entsprechende Alternativen zu einem Eigenimport ergeben haben.


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Kneto schrieb:


> Würdest du denn diese Quellen bzw. Namen mit uns teilen, unter denen man diese erkennen kann? Vielen Dank schonmal.






Hier ist der Shop:


http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/


Und hier die Köder die ich meinte....
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Strike_King_KVD_Sexy_Dawg_/descpage-SKKVDSD.html


Auf Rapfen sind die Jr. Modelle erste Sahne! Vorallem laufen die besser als so manche "marken" Stickbaits... kinderleicht zu animieren.


Die größeren Modelle fliegen noch etwas weiter und wären auch was fürs Küstenangeln im Urlaub


----------



## fischforsch (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

USDM? G. Loomis ist doch in Deutschland ganz gut vertreten


----------



## Revilo62 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Neben dem us-amerikanischen Herstellern gibt es ja auch noch den englischen Markt.
Diese Hersteller haben in der Vergangenheit maßgeblich auf dem europäischen Markt mit Innovationen aufgewartet.
Sicher nicht im Bereich der Spinnangelei, da sind die Briten Entwicklungsland, das Gummifischangeln hat noch gar keine Tradition, da stehen die wohl heute noch auf dem Niveau von 1980, gemessen an unserem Status, aber gerade im Bereich der 
Naturköderfischerei und dem Fliegenfischen haben sie Maßstäbe gesetzt.
Die Karpfenangelei im englischen Stil, Quiver-Ruten, Avon-Ruten, 
Fliegenruten und KöFi-Angeln auf Hecht ist von der Insel zu uns exportiert worden. 
Selbst DAIWA lies sich hinreissen, einige Rutenserien in Schottland zu fertigen, die einen sehr guten Ruf genossen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich steh voll auf grobmotorische fette US-Musky-Baits für den Hecht- und Welseinsatz.

Die kaufe ich jedoch hierzulande beim Pikeshop und importiere die nicht selbst.


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

... was nützt das exotischste Tackle (sehr gutes gibt es da bestimmt auch), wenn der Bediener versagt?


----------



## RayZero (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> ... was nützt das exotischste Tackle (sehr gutes gibt es da bestimmt auch), wenn der Bediener versagt?



Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> ... was nützt das exotischste Tackle (sehr gutes gibt es da bestimmt auch), wenn der Bediener versagt?



Dann kann es immer noch bei den Kollegen den "Boah ey Effekt" erzielen.


----------



## captn-ahab (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann kann es immer noch bei den Kollegen den "Boah ey Effekt" erzielen.




Ich glaube ihr missinterpretiert den Thread.

Es geht um Produkte von EU/US Firmen, die ohnehin in China gefertigt werden und die man so über z.B. Aliexpress ungelabelt für einen Bruchteil des Kurses kaufen kann.
Als Beispiel:
Ich habe Frösche geordert, die kosten hier bei deutschen Händlern bei Ebay 5€, in den USA ca 2,99$ und wenn man ein bisschen schaut bekommt man sie wie ich für 0,99$ inkl Porto.
Das ist hier gemeint.....der "Boy ey" Effekt der hier unterstellt wird fällt bei ungelabelten Sachen ürigens eher weg


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann kann es immer noch bei den Kollegen den "Boah ey Effekt" erzielen.



so meinte ich das.  Ich bin ja der Meinung, in D kann man auch sehr gutes Tackle bekommen, auch ausländisches. Alle Superexoten sind für mich wie "ich hab da was, was du nicht hast". Ob's mehr oder größeren Fisch bringt sei mal dahingestellt...


----------



## Darket (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



> Aktuell gibts in diversen Nachbarforen einen Trend sich mal bei Aliexpress umzuschauen..... viel 0815 Mist dabei, aber auch ungelabelte Markenware bekannter Hersteller


Mein alter Herr schwört drauf, insbesondere was Kunstköder fürs Meeresangeln auf Tintenfisch angeht, weil bei denen ein enormer Verschleiß besteht, wenn die durch flaches Wasser über Steine gezogen werden (durch Beschädigung, nicht Verlust) und erstaunlicher Weise bei geflochtener Schnur. Lefzteres hat mich echt überrascht, aber er hat je billige China-Geflecht auf Rollen zum Schleppen und zumindest dafür war es nie ein Problem. Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen auch mal eine Rolle dünne Geflechtschnur da geordert und will mir die mal genauer anschauen, auch wenn ich noch zweifle, ob ich die wirklich nutze.

Wenn jemand nem Plan hat was der osteuropäische Markt so zu bieten hat, würde mich das auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr missinterpretiert den Thread.



Ganz und gar nicht. Ich meine Produkte, die ausschließlich für außereuropäische Märkte angeboten werden und keinen universellen Krimskrams, den multinationale Verramscher feilbieten.



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> so meinte ich das.  Ich bin ja der Meinung, in D kann man auch sehr gutes Tackle bekommen, auch ausländisches. Alle Superexoten sind für mich wie "ich hab da was, was du nicht hast". Ob's mehr oder größeren Fisch bringt sei mal dahingestellt...



Selbst wenn dem so ist, dass es nur ums eigene Ego geht, so ist es doch absolut legitm. Die Definition des "Mehrwertes" ist immer subjektiv.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Irgendwelches Angeben etc. interessiert mich bei meinen großen Musky-Baits genau null.

Ich find die Dinger einfach geil - sowas abartig Druckvolles und zugleich (wallertauglich) Robustes wie Dadson Blade Baits, Teile von Llungen Lures, Echotails etc. muss man halt quasi aus US-Produktion erwerben.

Gäbe es sowas heranreichend bzw. überhaupt von den üblichen Standard-Verdächtigen, würde ich das von denen kaufen.

Zudem sind mir die üblichen Gummi-Großlatschen und -wobbler auf Dauer einfach zu langweilig.

Ich probier da gerne mal was Ungewöhnliches aus, das macht ordentlich Spaß.

Ich bin einfach kein Immer-leichter-immer-feiner-Mensch, Schwerballern mit Heftiggerät bockts mir total (auch wenn's durchaus anstrengt - das ist aber voll OK, da so noch ein "Sport-Schwitzfaktor" dazukommt).

Da laufen mir diverse große US-Teile voll rein - die sind von vorn herein nicht auf Subtilität getrimmt (ganz im Gegenteil, da steht maximaler Alarm im Mittelpunkt ---> insbesondere auf Waller optimal).

Beschränkt sich bei mir aber ausschließlich auf Köder - da spielen Ersatzteilversorgung usw. ja keine Rolle.


----------



## pike-81 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Moinsen!
@geomujo:
Wenn Dich die Transportlänge stört, ab damit zum Rutenbauer. 
Stangenware auf persönliche Bedürfnisse zuschneiden lassen, ist ja nicht unüblich. 
-Teilung
-Länge
-Anbauteile
-Grifflänge
Einige Rutentypen sind in Deutschland nur schwer erhältlich. 
Suche mal eine Spinnrute, 2-3m und WG -60 oder 80g. 
Da ist unser Markt förmlich überschwemmt. 
Aber bei einer BC-Rute mit bis zu 300g wird es extrem dünn. 
Nur als Beispiel. 
Darum schielen halt viele über den Teich. 
Zum Glück reagieren aber "unsere" Marken langsam. 
Z.B. ist bei Savage-Gear einiges zu finden. 
Shimano und Daiwa lassen uns auch immer mehr an ihrer Produktpalette teilhaben. 
Warum die nicht alles global zumindest auf Bestellung anbieten, ist mir ein Rätsel. 
Abu wird auch immer stärker. 
Wobei die ja von Purefishing kontrolliert werden. 
Aber insgesamt tut sich schon was, bzw. jeder von uns muß seinen Weg finden. 
Wir müssen ja nicht alle mit Balzer, Cormoran und Co. am Wasser stehen. 
D.A.M.= Deutsche Angelgeräte Manufaktur???
Schon lange nicht mehr...
Nicht einmal Sportex ist noch deutsch oder europäisch. 
Eigentlich ist doch alles Übersee.
Petri


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ist doch auch vollkommen egal, wo das konkret herkommt/hergestellt wird - Hauptsache, das Zeug erfüllt den angedachten Zweck und geht möglichst nicht kaputt.

Falls aber doch mal, sind halt möglichst stressfreie/schnelle Ersatzteilversorgung, Service etc. nicht ganz uninteressant.

Was mich darum vor allem bei (teuren) Ruten bislang von Eigenimporten abhält.


----------



## geomujo (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja das wäre keine schlechte Idee und sicherlich für einen guten Rutenbauer ohne Probleme umsetzbar. Aber ich habe ja trotzdem erstmal den hohen Transportkostenteil. EMS Lieferungen gehen nur bis 160cm. Darüber hinaus muss es mit UPS verschickt werden, da kommen schnell 3 stellige Beträge für den Privatkunden und kleinen Händler zustande.

Abu - hier haben wir mal ein Beispiel wo historisch belegt ist, dass der Export von Angeltechnologie auch von Europa nach USA gehen kann. Aus Abu wurde Abu Garcia, Garcia Corporation ist ein großer Angelgerätehändler der iregendwann in den 70ern die ersten Abu Sachen groß importierte. Offenbar hat Abu in den USA zumindest was Rollen angeht noch immer einen erstklassigen Ruf.

Pure-Fishing ist nur ein Teil des Jarden Konzerns der an der NewYorker Börse notiert ist. Da wandern letztenendes auch die Gewinne aus PureFishing Japan hin. 

Savage Gear überzeugt regelmäßig mit einem Qualitätsniveau der Kunstköder dass den Billigst-China-Modellen in nichts nachsteht. Will sagen Savage Gear verkauft absoluten Schrott von der Materialqualität her was KuKö's angeht. Da werd ich bestimmt auch keine Rute kaufen.

Wenn eine Firma in China produzieren lässt ist dass per se nicht schlecht. Es wird die Qualität produziert, die in Auftrag gegeben wurde. Und wenn da Sportex am falschen Ende sparen will braucht man sich nicht wundern. Wobei ich aber eher glaube dass du mit den Produkten von Sportex garnicht mal so unzufrieden bist sondern dich einfach nur an der Produktion in fernost störst. Das kann man machen - muss man aber nicht. In Hinblick auf Verarbeitungsqualität kann China seit über 10 Jahren mit dem Westen gleich ziehen - kann.

Dass Daiwa tw. in Schottland produzieren lässt muss man sich aber auch erst mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


----------



## pike-81 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hast Du schon richtig rausgelesen. 
Finde es einfach schade und traurig, daß "Made in Germany" bei unserem Tackle nicht mehr vertreten ist. 
Unsere Firmen lassen eben nur noch für die breite Masse in Fernost produzieren. 
Oder sie importieren irgend etwas und lassen es labeln. 
Traurig. 
Wenn man spezielle Bedürfnisse hat, muß man eben selber importieren. 
Savage-Gear empfinde ich nicht als Müll. 
Immerhin werfen die endlich mal ein paar anständige Happen auf unseren Markt. 
Eel, Trout usw.
Im Zuge dessen folgen Ruten wie die Custom Predator. 
Die Okuma Komodo wäre wohl sonst auch kaum auf unserem Markt. 
Also so langsam tut sich was. 
Lange Zeit war ja Castaic das Maß der Dinge, und wurde dann nur geschleppt.


----------



## geomujo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei Silstar Korea gibt es richtig geile Kopfruten der "Hera"-Klasse. Von  den Spezifikationen her kaum ein Unterschied zu Daiwa. Preise gehen bis  1Mio Südk. Won (750€) Aber auch für 200-300€ gibt es 7-Meter Stippen  unter 200g.

Leider finde ich überhaupt keine Bezugsmöglichkeit für diese tollen Ruten. Nichtmal bei Rakuten Global :-(

Schick sehen sie alle aus.
http://www.silstar.co.kr/sub.php?cIndex=1&pIndex=2

http://www.silstar.co.kr/pdf/2014_price.PDF


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schauen mir sehr nach den japanischen Ruten fürs Ayu-Fischen aus, also grad mal Köderfischklasse und so wie es ausschaut sind die an europäischen Kunden kaum interessiert. Auf der Seite ist alles in koreanischem Gekritzel.


----------



## geomujo (18. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei Daiwa war zu lesen, dass es Brassen-Ruten sind. Also werden sie wohl auch etwas Power haben müssen.

Alle wichtigen Infos sind lesbar - nutzt aber nix wenn nicht bestellbar.

Irgendwann werd ich mir mal sone megaleichte Kopfrute bestellen nur aus Neugier. Aber nicht für 1000€


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ist zwar etwas daneben, aber ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, was passiert, sollte ich jemals den Eurojackpot knacken. :q


----------



## RayZero (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

So,

ich will hier mal kurz ein wahres Schmuckstück aus Osteuropa, genauer gesagt aus Polen vorstellen. Diese nette Barschrute nennt sich *KONGER Paladin CX Nano Perch*. Konger ist der größte polnische Hersteller für Angelgeräte und von der Größe in etwa mit Balzer vergleichbar. 

Details:

-> hochmodulierter, sensibler Blank mit Nano-Technologie verfeinert
-> Fuji Alconite Ringe - Tangle Free
-> Solid Tip
-> X-Carbon Backbone
-> 2m länge, zweiteilig, 2-12g Wurfgewicht
-> 111g schwer

Die Rute ist sehr schick, besticht durch einen sehr schönen Korkgriff (portugiesischer AAA-Kork) und ist aufs wesentliche Reduziert. Recht schlicht gehalten mit silbernen Zierwicklungen und metallenen Applikationen. Die Spitze besteht z.B. aus dem rohen Blank - also es wurde auf Klarlack und co. verzichtet. 

Ich suche ja schon seit längerem nach einer leichten Spinnrute mit Solidtip und konnte mit den Finesse Rigs schon ein paar kleine Gestreifte fangen. Die Rute ist echt ziemlich geil! Einen Ausführlichen Bericht gibt es bald auf BiteTime - ich schau das ich fürs Anglerboard auch eine Version verfasse #h


----------



## Revilo62 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Beim derzeitigen Wechselkurs liegt die Rute schön über 100 €, dass dürfte für polnische Verhältnisse schon Luxus sein, zeigt aber, dass mit der Ausstattung, wie von Dir beschrieben, einiges möglich ist.
Thx, Du machst da nen guten Job mit Deiner Seite und dem Blog.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Fr33 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mal ein wenig beim freundlichen Chinamann eingekauft 

1) Nen leichten Sling Bag fürs Spinnfischen am See (da weiss ich was ich mitnehmen muss und muss nicht so viel wie am Rhein schleppen):

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Men-600D-Nylon-Military-Tactical-Travel-Hiking-Riding-Bike-Cross-Body-Messenger-Shoulder-Back-pack-Sling/32238449754.html?adminSeq=221500507&shopNumber=1359468

Die selben Bags gehen in D für mehr als das doppelte über den Tresen. War ne Empfehlung aus nem anderen Forum.

2) Ebenfalls auf Empfehlung von anderen Anglern habe ich Snaps und Wirbel aus China geordert..... Preis war einfach unschlagbar und die Qualität soll laut mehren Rückmeldungen absolut top sein!

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Hooked-Snap-Pin-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hook-Lure-Accessories-Connector-Snap/32349982013.html?adminSeq=200393801&shopNumber=338129

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/100PCS-lot-Ball-Bearing-8-word-Swivel-Solid-Rings-Fishing-Connector-Fishing-Lure-Rings-Swivels-Small/32348307094.html?adminSeq=200393801&shopNumber=338129


----------



## RayZero (26. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein wenig beim freundlichen Chinamann eingekauft
> 
> 1) Nen leichten Sling Bag fürs Spinnfischen am See (da weiss ich was ich mitnehmen muss und muss nicht so viel wie am Rhein schleppen):
> 
> ...



Coole Sling Bag!
Bis 150€ muss man nicht mal verzollen oder?


----------



## DeralteSack (26. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hab mir vor kurzem einen ähnlichen bestellt. Für die Pirsch durchs Unterholz an den Bächen und die Barschjagt.

Mal schauen, wie die von der Qualität sind.
Für den Preis macht man eigendlich nicht viel verkehrt.

Wegen Zoll:

http://www.zoll.de/DE/Fachthemen/Zo...em-Wert/sendungen-mit-geringem-wert_node.html

Bis 22 Euro frei und bis 150 Euro dann Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.
Irgendwas muss Papa Staat doch unbedingt verdienen.Und wenn es nur 10 Cent sind. Auch dafür ist man bereit für 50 Euro Arbeitsaufwand zu betreiben. #q


----------



## Fr33 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Richtig... ab 22€ wird in der Regel schon die 19% fällig. Und bei Warenwerten über 150% kommen dann die 19% + zzgl der individuelle Zollsatz (0-xx %) drauf.


Versandkosten gehören in der Regel mit zu den zu versteuernden Kosten!!


----------



## Purist (26. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Bis 22 Euro frei und bis 150 Euro dann Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.
> Irgendwas muss Papa Staat doch unbedingt verdienen.Und wenn es nur 10 Cent sind. Auch dafür ist man bereit für 50 Euro Arbeitsaufwand zu betreiben. #q



Der Staat ist erst ab 5€ interessiert (Kleinbetragsregelung, §11 Zollkostenverordnung). Bei einem Warenwert+ Versandkosten von 26,30€ kostet's noch nichts, darüber schon..


----------



## DeralteSack (26. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Leider scheint das nicht allen bekannt zu sein.
Vor ein paar Jahren musste ich meine Waren beim Zollamt persönlich abholen und es handelte sich um knappe 26 Euronen Gesamtwert all in. Da wollten die von mir aber die Märchensteuer trotzdem haben. Erst die Person an der Kasse bemerkte den Fehler und korrigierte dann erstmalig im gesamten Zollabfertigungsprozess das Problem.
Letztendlich musste ich doch nichts bezahlen, nur hatte ich einen Riesenaufwand mit der Anfahrt, längeren Wartezeiten wegen Umweg und Briefverkehr, etc.

Ach ja, wundere dich nicht, wenn die Lieferung dieses Jahr nicht mehr bei dir eintrifft.
Hatte vor einiger Zeit (mittlerweile) einige Köder in den USA und Zubehör in China bestellt. Der Händler in den USA sendet immer sofort und bisher musste ich selten länger wie 2 Wochen warten. Auch beim Händler in China hat es selten länger gedauert wie 3 Wochen.
Die letzte Lieferung aus USA dauerte fast 5 Wochen diesmal, wobei der Artikel bereits nachweislich nach 1 Woche sich auf dem Luftweg über deutschem Territorium befand.
Auch die Artikel aus China haben diesmal 3 Wochen länger gebraucht. Einige stehen immer noch aus (vor 8 Wochen bestellt), trotz Trackingnummer.
Ich glaube, dass gerade die kleinen Artikel unserem Zoll sehr viel Arbeit bereiten, zu erkennen, ist es nun wirklich Gebührenbefreit oder doch nicht, geht eine Gefahr davon aus, etc.
Es dauert zur Zeit deutlich länger, bis Artikel abgefertigt werden können.
Diese Erfahrungen der lertzten Zeit haben aber auch viele andere Bekannte von mir schon gemacht. Also kein Einzelfall.

Ich denke die sind auch einfach überlastet und personell klar unterbesetzt.


----------



## Fr33 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Wartezeit muss man def. mit einplanen! Bisher habe ich immer zw. 3-6 Wochen warten müssen. Sendungen aus den USA (Tacklewarehouse) gingen immer so nach 10 Tagen ein!


*PS: Morgen ist Black Friday Sale in den USA ....* also werde ich da auch mal schauen was die so haben!


----------



## Ruti Island (26. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Fr33 schrieb:


> *PS: Morgen ist Black Friday Sale in den USA ....* also werde ich da auch mal schauen was die so haben!




Wollte ich auch grade schreiben. Morgen wird bei Tacklewarehouse für locker 500$ bestellt  durch den Blackfridaysale sind dann die Mehrkosten für EUSt und Zoll (ich glaube 3,7% der BMG) fast egalisiert.


----------



## Fr33 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Eigentlich darf ich nix mehr bestellen  Hab Kistenweise die Köder usw, daheim.... aber NUR gucken schadet ja nicht


----------



## DeralteSack (26. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

"Nur gucken..."

Das sag ich mir auch immer.

Nacher hats doch was gekostet und das häusliche Angeldepot hat sich auf unerklärliche Weise vermehrt.:q:q:q


----------



## Kneto (26. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Guten Abend. 
Bezüglich der Wirbel & Snaps würde mich interessieren ob nur diese von diesem Anbieter zu empfehlen sind, oder ob die Qualität allgemein als brauchbar/gut einzustufen ist? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lippfried (27. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mehrkosten für EUSt und Zoll (ich glaube 3,7% der BMG)

19 % + 2,7 %


----------



## Fr33 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Kneto schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Bezüglich der Wirbel & Snaps würde mich interessieren ob nur diese von diesem Anbieter zu empfehlen sind, oder ob die Qualität allgemein als brauchbar/gut einzustufen ist?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk




Kann ich dir sagen wenn die da sind.... im Nachbarforum hatte die einer bestellt und hat die als "Profi Blinker" Qualität eingestuft.... 


(Mal unter uns... die lassen auch in CN produzieren ....)


----------



## drehteufel (27. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hat jemand von euch schonmal diese Rute gefischt oder in der Hand gehabt?
http://www.shadland.de/.cms/St.Croix_LegendXtreme_LXS70MHF/970-1-6295
Wird ja dort über den grünen Klee gelobt.
Der Griff wirkt erstmal etwas sonderbar.
Ich fische eine ältere Legend Elite (ES66MF) und bin von deren Sensibilität begeistert.


----------



## Fr33 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Um welche Rute geht's?


----------



## DeralteSack (28. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube die hier:

*St.Croix LegendXtreme* *LXS70MHF*


----------



## Darket (28. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich warte gerade auf Lieferungen von Schnur, mono und geflochten aus China. Die erste Bestellung ist auch schon vor 9 oder 10 Wochen raus, beide versendet aber noch nicht hier, braucht gerade ewig. An der Qualität der Snaps wäre ich auch interessiert. Es wird ja oft auf die China-Kleinteile geschimpft, aber nachdem ich bei mehreren Leuten mal ihre Billigwobbler von Ali begrabbelt habe, könnte ich bei denen feststellen, dass die Qualität sowohl in Bezug auf Haken als auch größtenteils Sprengringe echt ok war.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich warte gerade auf Lieferungen von Schnur, mono und geflochten aus China. Die erste Bestellung ist auch schon vor 9 oder 10 Wochen raus, beide versendet aber noch nicht hier, braucht gerade ewig.



Im Winter ist auf der Seidenstraße nicht mehr so viel Verkehr. Bis Ostern sollte die Kamelkarawane wohl eintreffen.


----------



## RayZero (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Guten Morgen liebe ABler,

der Testbericht zur Konger Paladin CX Nano Perch ist seit heute morgen auf BiteTime zu lesen. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal vorbei schaut!

Die Rute ist wirklich toll. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich eine Solid Tip so mega gut bei Finesse Methoden macht! Aber das ist ja das schöne am Angeln - man lernt nie aus 

http://www.bite-time.de/2015/12/01/testbericht-konger-paladin-cx-nano-perch-solid-tip/

Viel Spaß beim lesen!


----------



## Darket (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Im Winter ist auf der Seidenstraße nicht mehr so viel Verkehr. Bis Ostern sollte die Kamelkarawane wohl eintreffen.


Dem ist wohl so. Dennoch habe ich gestern das erste Paket erhalten. Zwei 500m Spulen geflochtene Schnur in 0.12 und 0.15. Ist keine Power Pro, lange nicht so glatt geflochten. Interessanter Weise ist die dickere Schnur gefühlt etwas glatter als die dünnere. Erste Knotentests waren aber voll ok, so dass ich geneigt bin mal eine E-Spule damit vollzumachen und damit ein paar Würfe zu machen.


----------



## randio (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich will hier mal kurz ein wahres Schmuckstück aus Osteuropa, genauer gesagt aus Polen vorstellen. Diese nette Barschrute nennt sich *KONGER Paladin CX Nano Perch*. Konger ist der größte polnische Hersteller für Angelgeräte und von der Größe in etwa mit Balzer vergleichbar.
> 
> ...



Wo wir hier schon bei polnischer Rutenbaukunst sind, mit die besten Blanks zum Rutenaufbau kommen aus Polen. Die Firma Fishingart drängt immer mehr nach Deutschland. Die Blanks sind auch absolut genial, aber keine Schnäppchen!

Ich habe noch ein "Schnäppchen" im Keller gefunden.
Eine Dragon Express Rute. Dragon ist einer der renomiertesten und besten Hersteller Polens.  Ich habe die Rute damals 2x als Prototyp/Testrute bekommen und eine ist noch ungefischt.
Ich würde den Stecken für sportliche 39 Euro zuzüglich Versand eurer Wahl abgeben!!!

- 2,45m
- 10-35g
- SIC Guides
- Anti Tangle Tip
- Fast oder X-Fast (bin nicht mehr 100%ig sicher)
- 36T IM6 Blank
- japanische TORAY Kohlefaser
- portugiesischer Kork
- hochwertige Zapfenverbindung

Also mehr Ausstattung zu dem Kurs geht einfach nicht!!!

Die Rute ist sehr schnell, sehr leicht, hat nen schlanken Blank, aber ist kein Brett. Ich würde sie als leichte Zanderjigge, schwerere Barschjigge, oder auch als Rapfenrute klassifizieren.

Hier ein paar Bilder:
Die Tage landet der Stecken im Markplatz, hier habt ihr quasi Vorkaufsrecht. ;-)


----------



## RayZero (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Rute sieht ziemlich ordentlich aus und hat eine bemerkenswerte Ausstattung zu dem Kurs @ Randio.

Ich bin immer noch sehr positiv von den polnischen Ruten überrascht. Da geht richtig was!


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Man sieht aber auch, wie sich die Preise dem nationalen Durchschnittseinkommen anpassen. Bei einem deutschen "Hersteller" wäre die gleiche Rute deutlich teurer.


----------



## Darket (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

@randio

Und das tolle Angebot, wenn ich gerade in dieser Gewichtsklasse so gar keinen Bedarf habe...


----------



## randio (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ist nun eh schon reserviert...
Das ging ruckzuck!


----------



## sam1000-0 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Von den Fishing Art würde mich auch die Ruten interessieren.
Sie sollen ein guten Ersatz für die  CMW Ss3 sein.
Hat da wer mehr Ahnung davon oder fischt so ne Blaas SLF Nano?


----------



## Ruti Island (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*
















Grade ist ein richtiger Leckerbissen aus den USA für mich angekommen. 

Phenix Bass Recon2 7'1" Heavy.

Macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck und hat einen wunderschönen fast taper.

Bestellung ist Sonntag Abend bei mir rausgegangen und heute war schon alles da.


----------



## RayZero (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schicke Rute - Der Fuji Rollenhalter ist unverkennbar :q


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

@Fr33, 
Vielleicht kannst du mal einen Eindruck über die China Snaps geben.
Oder sind die noch nicht da?
Grüße


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sind leider noch nicht da ;( Ich hoffe jeden Tag, dass die kommen.... sorry


----------



## Kneto (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe mir vor gut 3 Wochen auch Snap´s & Swivel über aliexpress geordert. Laut Tracking über Yanwen befinden sie sich seit dem 6.12. in Frankfurt am Main (Flughafen), da im Tracking die Flugnummer angegeben ist.
Nun ist es halt fraglich wie lange der Zoll benötigt?


----------



## Darket (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Meine letzte Lieferung bräuchte ungefähr 6 Wochen ab Versand laut Paketverfolgung. Um die Feiertage jetzt dauert es denke ich mal ne ganze Weile. Der Zoll ist halt -wie jede Behörde- hoffnungslos unterbesetzt und notorisch überlastet.


----------



## Spaßfischer (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
habe mir 8-fach geflochtene aus Malaysia bestellt für 500m Schnur 18 Euronen...
die ersten Tests am Wasser waren überraschend gut die Schnur ist sehr rund geflochten und auch die Angabe des Durchmessers und der Tragkraft sind sehr realistisch (auch die Farbe der Schnur löst sich nicht direkt im Wasser auf ;-) )... kann ich nur empfehlen #6


----------



## Kneto (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Meine Snap´s & Swivel sind heute eingetroffen.
Allerdings hat mir der Verkäufer anstatt Swivel einer gewünschten Größe Snap´s  gleicher Größe geschickt, die zum Welsfischen taugen könnten. Habe ihn  nun erst mal angeschrieben und werde sehen, was er mir nun vorschlägt.

Somit ist China Post Air-Mail schneller als Yanwen Express. Was mit den Yanwen Sendungen ist, erschließt sich mir nun nicht#c.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

@ Prof

Die Snaps sind heute gekommen. Zusammen mit den passenden Wirbeln zum Vorfach-Bau.

Quali echt top! Würde mir jmd sagen es wären die PB X Strong, würde ich dem glauben!


----------



## Ruti Island (1. Januar 2016)

Nabend und frohes neues Jahr euch Tackleverrückten.

Ich hab mir heute schon die erste Rute für dieses Jahr aus den USA bestellt. 

St. Croix Legend Tournament Bass TBC710HF Swim Bait für Köder ab dem 30er SG Real Eel bis zum SG 3D Trout Rattle Shad 20,5cm MS. Und das ganze auf einer Länge von 2,40m und gerade mal 156g Eigengewicht!

Wird allerdings erst im Februar bei mir sein und dann ist erst mal Schonzeit...


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

@Fr33 
Danke für dein Feedback!


----------



## Andal (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mein jüngster Einkauf vom polnischen Anbieter Konger.

Die Konger Stallion Black Heron. 244 cm, WG 7-28 gr., Solidtip-Bauweise.
http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-stallion-black-heron-244cm-7-28-g-

Abweichend von der Abbildung hat die Rute keine weiße Spitze, was sie aber irgendwie eleganter wirken lässt. Außerdem ist der hintere Griff etwas länger ausgeformt worden, was mir optisch auch entgegenkommt.

Länge: 244 cm
T-Länge: 126 cm
Blankdurchmesser über der Hakenöse: 11,5 mm
An der Spitze: 1,3 mm
Grifflänge über alles: 44 cm
Mitte Rollenfuß bis Griffende: 36 cm
Mitte Rollenfuß bis Ende Vorgriff: 8 cm
Griff: Kork-EVA-Mix
Griffabschluss: robuster Rubbercork
Gewicht (nachgewogen): 144 gr.
Echte Zapfenverbindung des 36 to Blanks, zweiteilig
Beringung: Fuji Sic, 9 plus 1
Rollenhalter: Fuji, von unten schließend
Lieferung in solidem Samtfutteral

Der erste und gleich sehr positive Eindruck war die enorm schnelle Lieferung. Laufzeit unter 48 Stunden bei Bestellung am Sonntag und die wirklich paketdienstsichere Verpackung in einer Pappröhre im Kanonenrohlkaliber.

Der optisch dezente Aufbau gefällt. Schwarz, ohne Bling-Bling. Griff und Ringe sind einwandfrei montiert. Alle Ringe exakt in der Flucht, keine Lacknasen. Den Übergang vom eigentlichen Blank zur Solidtipp muss man beinahe suchen. Der wurde sauber mit einer Ringwicklung kaschiert.

Die sehr feine Spitze arbeitet auf den ersten 25 cm sehr sensibel, was man halt so durch einfache Tests im Wohnzimmer erkennen kann. Danach folgt eine Kraft im Blank, die ich so von einer Rute dieses Kalibers nicht erwartet habe. In der Beschreibung auf der Herstellerseite wird ausdrücklich von einer etwas dickeren Wandstärke des Blanks gesprochen, was ja am Ende der Kraft und der Stabilität Rechnung trägt. Das minimale Mehrgewicht spielt mir dabei keine Rolle. Lieber eine kleine Reserve bei einem Bonusfisch. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Rute mehr verträgt, als angegeben wurde. Näheres dazu und zu den real fischbaren Wurfgewichten nach dem kommenden Wochenende.

Mit der vorläufigen Rolle von 320 gr. Gewicht ist die Rute Mitte Vorgriff perfekt ausbalanciert.

Zum Einsatzbereich: Sie soll zum schweren Barschfischen und als leichtere Zanderrute in stehenden und fließenden Gewässern herhalten. Köderschwerpunkt sind dabei Gummis am Jig und die diversen Finnesse-Methoden. Mit 244 cm ist sie sowohl fürs Uferangeln, als auch vom Boot vorgesehen.

Vorläufiges Fazit: Für einen Preis von knapp unter 70,- € zuzüglich 9,95 € Versandkosten (Sperrgut) erhält man hier enorm viel Rute; da müssen sich die renomierten Anbieter schon hinten anstellen.

Mehr in der kommenden Woche.


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hi, schöne Ausführung und, ne Fuji-Sic-Beringung auf ner 70€ Rute wäre großartig, wobei sich das in der Artikelbeschreibung liest, als hätten die Fuji-Einlagen in andere Rahmen gepresst.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Andal (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Selbst wenn dem so ist, dann muss es ja auch nicht schlechter sein. So lange die Ringe halten, die Einlagen keine Macken bekommen, juckt mich das wenig.


----------



## randio (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die erste Einschätzung Andal.

Was mich etwas stutzig macht, wenn die Rute für 70 Euro verkauft wird, wird der Stecken dem Händler im EK 35-40 Euro kosten und daran wird der Hersteller noch gut verdienen.

Selbst wenn die Dinger in China gebaut und nach Polen verschifft werden, hat der Blank nen Wert von maximal 10 Euro, eher drunter! Zumindest dann, wenn der Rest doch wirklich Fuji ist. Nicht das Fuji unbedingt besser ist, aber DEFINITIV teurer!!!

Auch das muss nix heißen, finde ich halt nur spannend!!!

Ist an den Ringen "Fuji" geprägt?


----------



## RayZero (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Danke für die erste Einschätzung Andal.
> 
> Was mich etwas stutzig macht, wenn die Rute für 70 Euro verkauft wird, wird der Stecken dem Händler im EK 35-40 Euro kosten und daran wird der Hersteller noch gut verdienen.
> 
> ...



Es sind Fuji-Guides - aber keine SiC Ringe sondern die "normalen" - wie sie z.B. bei der Shimano Beasmaster DX oder Aernos Serie zu finden sind. Nichtsdestrotrotz ist die Beringung für den Preis definitiv sehr gut. Auch der Fuji-Schraubrollenhalter und der 36T Blank können sich sehen lassen! 

Konger baut tolle Ruten! Bin ja totaler Fan meiner CX Perch ... super Rute für 139€! Ich habe mir ebenfalls aus der Stallion Serie die Sword für das leichte Hechtangeln geholt - ich werde bald berichten #6 ...

http://konger-fishing.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Konger-Angelruten-2015.pdf


----------



## DeralteSack (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Konger hat ja echt geile Stöcke im Programm!!!|bigeyes

Die Templar M oder MH sieht optisch einfach nur genial aus!:l
Leider haben die auch entsprechende Preise.


----------



## geomujo (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Micros leider erst in der 400€ Klasse beim Topmodell. Die Paladin CX  Single Warrior hat aber auch Micros kostet nur 550 Zloty (130€).

Man  könnte ja auch mal nach Polen rüberfahren. Hier von Berlin aus ist das  ein Katzensprung. Aber es geht auch in die Andere Richtung. Bei Moritz  in Nauen scheint polnische Kundschaft sooo selten nicht zu sein. Und  überall da wo Austausch stattfindet entwickelt sich die Szene weiter.

Optisch allerdings ist Konger nicht genau das was ich mir persönlich vorstelle. Technisch kann ich es nicht beurteilen. 

Bleibt  nur zu hoffen, dass von Favorite langsam mal was neues kommt. Evtl. ist  der Entwicklungsstop auch der Kriegssituation geschuldet. Produziert  wird nach Aussage von Angeljoe ja in der Ukraine. Hoffe das der Herd  sich bald wieder beruhigt und die Leute zum Angeln gehen, anstatt sich  mit Gewehren und Artellerie wegzuballern.

GO fishing - NO war!


----------



## inselkandidat (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

moin...mir ist konger schon vor ein paar Jahren aufgefallen als ich mal auf nem Polenmarkt nen Perlmutspinner gekauft habe...der wirklich lief wie die Sau.. dann hab ich ihn in Frankreich in die Dordogne geschmissen..
( auch dort hat ermich nach 6,7Stunden 0 Kontakt entscheidert)
 Dann war er weg und ich bemühte mich nach Bezugsquellen/ Hersteller..
Als ich dann den online Katalog von Konger durchstöberte, fragte ich mich auch wieso kennt die hier keiner...die machen sogar geile Stöcke..|bigeyes

na mal sehen, vielleicht gönn ich mir mal son Ding um sie mit boddenmetern zu quälen..aber erst muss die alte Rute abgearbeitet werden...:vik:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Konger hat ja echt geile Stöcke im Programm!!!|bigeyes
> 
> Die Templar M oder MH sieht optisch einfach nur genial aus!:l
> Leider haben die auch entsprechende Preise.


Moinsen!!
Konger, kannte ich bisher ja noch gar nicht. Ich habe mir gerade mal Ray's Katalog Link angeschaut. .. GEILE RUTEN dabei, ABER WIEDER MAL keine Kutter/Salzwasser tauglichen Ruten in +3m dabei!!!
Der Markt an solchen , gummitauglichen Kutterruten, scheint für die Hersteller ja echt komplett unattraktiv zu sein!!
Ich suche ja nun schon recht intensiv, aber mehr als ne Handvoll Ruten sind da nicht bei.
Als da wären: 
Shimano Blue Romance Power Game 3,30
Shimano Speedmaster BX 330XH, 
Shimano Lesath  Power Game 3,30,
Shimano  Yasei Sea Bass 3,60 HP, 
Greys Prowla Platinum II Seatrout 3,35m 
und mit Abstrichen die Dreamtackle Dynakev Spin &Jig 3,30.
Gibt es wirklich nicht mehr? ? ?


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Konger hat auch äußerst fängige Kunstköder wie Blinker, ebenso wie Spinnex.

Ich muss mal wieder auf´n polnischen Markt.


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Dinger in China gebaut und nach Polen verschifft werden, hat der Blank nen Wert von maximal 10 Euro, eher drunter!



Glaubst du, das ist bei anderen Anbietern anders? Der Blank einer JDM kostet auch keine 200+x Euro...

Insofern ist es doch schön, wenn Konger gute Ruten zu guten Preisen baut. Ich fände da einiges, leider ist mein derzeitiger Bedarf mehr als gedeckt.


----------



## randio (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



vermesser schrieb:


> Glaubst du, das ist bei anderen Anbietern anders? Der Blank einer JDM kostet auch keine 200+x Euro...
> 
> Insofern ist es doch schön, wenn Konger gute Ruten zu guten Preisen baut. Ich fände da einiges, leider ist mein derzeitiger Bedarf mehr als gedeckt.



Habe ich etwas anderes behauptet?
Ich glaube Konger "baut" keine guten Ruten zu guten Preisen, sondern "bietet lediglich an". Müsste man aber mal erfragen ob das Zeugs "Made in Poland" oder "Made in China" ist.

Mir geht es da nicht um die Qualität des Aufbaus, sondern um die Zusammensetzung vom Endpreis. Bei weitaus geringeren Lohn/Fertigungskosten in China, dürfte man zumindest einen höherwertigen Blank erhoffen. Liest sich etwas paradox, aber das ist halt unsere schöne, neue Welt. 

Aber wenn du mich sooo fragst...
JA, ich glaube, dass deine UVP 400 Euro Fantasista einen "etwas" besseren Blank verbaut hat, als eine 69 Euro Konger Rute. Vielleicht habe ich diese Meinung aber auch exklusiv...


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas anderes behauptet?
> Ich glaube Konger "baut" keine guten Ruten zu guten Preisen, sondern "bietet lediglich an". Müsste man aber mal erfragen ob das Zeugs "Made in Poland" oder "Made in China" ist.



Das ist definitiv so! Und nix für ungut, falls mein Post zu harsch rüber kam.



randio schrieb:


> Aber wenn du mich sooo fragst...
> JA, ich glaube, dass deine UVP 400 Euro Fantasista einen "etwas" besseren Blank verbaut hat, als eine 69 Euro Konger Rute. Vielleicht habe ich diese Meinung aber auch exklusiv...



Das will ich auch stark hoffen |kopfkrat:q:q:q:q:q 

Ich geh davon aus, dass der Blank der Fantas und vergleichbarer Ruten schon um einiges hochwertiger und teurer ist als solche Standardrute...


----------



## Andal (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Konger wird komplett in China gefertigt, so what!?

Einen Rutenring sauber und gerade anwickeln und ordentlich lackieren kann ein Europäer auch nicht besser, als eben ein Chinese. Nur macht es der Chinese einfach für weniger Geld. Da bei mir aber das Geld auch nicht auf der Wiese wächst, bin ich für die saubere und preiswerte Arbeit des Chinesen recht dankbar. - So einfach ist das. Das das nun bei den renomierten Anbietern mit ihren aufgeplusterten Preisen an der Gewinnspanne nagt, kann ich nichts und es juckt mich auch nicht. Eigentlich zeigt es nur, dass wir von den alteingesessenen Firmen seit eh und je sauber ausgenommen wurden.

Schon alleine deswegen freut es mich, dass nun neue Anbieter auftreten, die da ein bisschen Wind in die Sache bringen.


----------



## randio (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Irgendwie kann oder möchte der Ein oder Andere das/mich nicht verstehen... 
Kann aber auch an mir liegen. 

"Made in China" wertet beim Rutenaufbau absolut nix ab.
Viele 500 Euro Steezen sind "Made in China"!!!
Made in China bedeutet in dem Fall der Konger Ruten, dass kein 7-8 Euro Blank verbaut wurde, sondern vielleicht ein 15 Euro Blank, was die Rute schon wieder aufwertet.

(FIKTIVE ZAHLEN!!!)

Einige schrieben ja auch, "die Polen bauen gute Ruten".
Machen die Polen auch, aber nicht im Fall von Konger, denn diese Ruten bauen die lieben, qualifizierten Chinesen.
Es gibt  ja polnische Blanks "Made in Poland" glaube ich sogar von Fishing Art. Diese Blanks kosten aber auch je nach Blank 100-200 Euro und nicht 7-15 Euro.
(Eine fertige Rute dann 250-400 Euro je nach Komponenten und Rutenbauer)
Das soll Konger nicht abwerten, sondern nur die Relation verdeutlichen!

You get what you pay for! Zumindest selten mehr, aber dafür oft weniger. ;-)

@Andal
Viel Spaß mit deiner sicher brauchbaren Rute!
DU musst die Rute mögen, sonst niemand!


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Eigentlich zeigt es nur, dass wir von den alteingesessenen Firmen seit eh und je sauber ausgenommen wurden.
> 
> Schon alleine deswegen freut es mich, dass nun neue Anbieter auftreten, die da ein bisschen Wind in die Sache bringen.




Das kann man gar nicht oft genug wiederholen!
Aber es gibt immer noch Leute, die glauben dass Markennamen auch hochwertigere Ware bedeuten.
Nix da - alles Fernostware mit aufgepapptem Label !!!


----------



## vermesser (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das ist doch eigentlich auch jedem klar  .

Die Frage ist halt, wie hochwertig sind die Komponenten, die der Chinamann verbaut, wie gut ist die Qualitätskontrolle, wie gut ist alles aufeinander abgestimmt...das sind die Faktoren, die die Qualität beeinflussen.

Auch einen 500 Euro Blank kann ein Pfuscher ruinieren!! Und einen Billigblank aufwerten!


----------



## geomujo (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Immer genau soo gut, wie es der Auftraggeber fordert und bezahlt.


----------



## Andal (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> @Andal
> Viel Spaß mit deiner sicher brauchbaren Rute!
> DU musst die Rute mögen, sonst niemand!



Wovon du aber verbindlich ausgehen kannst! |wavey:
Letztendlich gehöre ich zu denen, die ein funktionierendes Werkzeug einem reinen Statussymbol immer wieder vorziehen werde.


----------



## Kaka (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich probiere auch eine von Konger aus. Mit Solid Tip. Fast so filigran wie meine Forellen-Palms Gallery. Vom Trockentest bin ich begeistert. Freu mich auf den ersten Test am Wasser.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Wovon du aber verbindlich ausgehen kannst! |wavey:
> Letztendlich gehöre ich zu denen, die ein funktionierendes Werkzeug einem reinen Statussymbol immer wieder vorziehen werde.



Das sehe ich genauso Andal. Ich fische das was mir gefällt und nicht wo das meiste teuerste draufsteht.


----------



## Revilo62 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wer es mag und leisten kann oder möchte, soll einen Ferrari fahren oder immer wieder das Neueste an Angelgerät benutzen, letztendlich bezahlt derjenige die Zeche für die, die abwarten können und dann ggf. Material mit einem technologischen Alter von 5 Jahren angeln. 
So geht es heute Vielen, die vor Jahren sich mit Tackle eingerichtet haben.
Ja und den Hype um Kohlefasermatten oder Rutengewichte kann ich teilweise nicht nachvollziehen, mittlerweile werden diese Matten in großen Stückzahlen relativ preiswert produziert, nur was tatsächlich in einer Rute verbaut ist und vorallem wie, wird sich uns kaum erschließen, wir nutzen lediglich die Eigenschaften des Endprodukts|bigeyes

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## DeralteSack (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Letztendlich ist immer nur wichtig, dass einem selbst die Rute gefällt und man mit ihr so angeln kann, wie man es sich wünscht. Ob das nun mit ner 20 Euro Rute ist oder mit ner 1000 Euro Rute.
Ich suche mir meine Ausrüstung und Ruten nach meinen persönlichen Vorlieben aus. Da gibt mal was Billiges aber auch mal was Exklusives.
Manchmal muss man auch mal was blind testen, weil man es vorher nicht im Laden oder bei jemandem anderem testen konnte. Da hat man halt auch mal ein bisschen Risiko.
Markennamen interessieren mich eh wenig. Nur wenn es um den Service geht.
Ob so ein Teil nun aus China kommt oder von deutschen Ingenieuren persönlich zusammengebaut wurde ist mir egal.
Nicht immer ist teuer auch besser.

Interessant finde ich jedoch immer wieder, welches Material in anderen Ländern zum Einsatz kommt und an welchen Gewässern und welchen Zielfischen sie genutzt werden. Auch welche Methoden und Köder verwendet werden.


----------



## Andal (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Mein jüngster Einkauf vom polnischen Anbieter Konger.
> 
> Die Konger Stallion Black Heron. 244 cm, WG 7-28 gr., Solidtip-Bauweise.
> http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-stallion-black-heron-244cm-7-28-g-
> ...



Hier die Eindrücke nach dem ersten Fischen. Leider ohne Fisch, die hatten wohl am Wochenende etwas anderes vor. Gefischt habe ich an unserem Vereinssee.

Die untere Gewichtsgrenze, mit der man diese Rute fischen kann liegt bei mindestens einem 5 gr. Kopf/Splitshot und einem 3" Swing Impact (oder vergleichbarem Gummiköder). Weniger ließe sich zwar noch halbwegs werfen, jedoch dann ohne Gefühl für die Köderführung. Aber für so filigrane Methoden ist sie auch nicht gemacht und vorgesehen.

Das optimale Wurfgewicht bezüglich Wurfweite liegt so bei 15 - 25 gr., wobei höhere Gewichte durchaus möglich sind. Wie es dann mit der Köderführung aussieht, werde wohl erst am Fluss erfahren. Mit 10 gr. Köpfen und 4" Gummisfischen machte sie mir fürs erste die beste Figur.

Die Rückstellung und Sensibilität ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Ein über den Grund gezogenes Birnenblei telegrafiert eindeutig jeden Stein nach oben. Außer einem Ast habe ich, wie schon erwähnt, leider nichts drillen dürfen. Hier zeigte sich aber ein sehr kräftiges Rückgrad, wie es ja schon in der Herstellerbeschreibung zu lesen ist. Einen ordentlichen Hecht, oder vielleicht mal einen Pollack (!?) muss man wirklich nicht scheuen.

Die Fuji-Ringe, keine Ahnung welche es genau sind, arbeiten in Verbindung mit der alten Fireline ausgesprochen leise!

Lediglich der Griffabschluss aus Rubberkork hat mich etwas gestört. Er fängt sich durch das Material selbst leicht bremsend an der Kleidung. Vielleicht lag es auch bloß an meiner Jacke. Das wird sich zeigen und im Zweifelsfall verpasse ich der Rute einen Eigenbauabschluss aus poliertem Holz.

Bis auf die fehlenden Fische bin ich bis jetzt absolut zufrieden mit meinem Kauf. Aber auch diese Rute wird irgendwann entjungfert werden!

Und ein eigenes Röllchen für diese Rute fehlt noch. Aber das wird dann wieder eine andere Geschichte werden. |wavey:


----------



## MarcusS. (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hi, ich habe mich vor 2 Monaten mal an die Grauvell Telekon surf getraut. Grauvell  wird ja in Deutschland langsam immer bekannter. Ich finde die Telekon surf bis jetzt einfach super für ca. 130€ vor allem top das gleich 3 Alu-Spulenköpfe mit dabei sind. Habt ihr bereits Erfahrungen mit Grauvell gemacht?

Mfg Marcus


----------



## vermesser (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Jupp, ich hatte mal eine sehr schöne Grauvell Teklon Concept 1002L als Meforute. Die war wirklich gut und nicht soooooooo teuer. 

Wurde nur verkauft, weil sie nicht zu meinen bevorzugten Ködern passte.


----------



## randio (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Schläft ja etwas ein hier. Dann bringe ich mal wieder etwas Leben rein...

Ich hätte eine Rute abzugeben und bevor ich das Teil in den Marktplatz stelle, stelle ich die hier kurz vor und räume quasi ein Vorkaufsrecht ein. ;-)

Es handelt sich um eine Normandy Unicorn.
Der Stecken wird auch verkauft und als sehr gut beworben von Topwater-Productions.
http://www.topwater-productions.de/Ruten/Normandy-Ruten/Normandy-Unicorn.html

Allerdings habe ich die Rute direkt importiert und gerade mal die Hälfte bezahlt. Ich habe zwei Versionen bestellt und bin was Preis/Leistung angeht sehr zufrieden.

- Schlanker, straffer, schneller Blank
- Kerzengerader Blank!!!
- FUJI SK2 Rollenhalter
- FUJI Ringe
- saubere Zierwicklungen
- wiegt um die 100g
- 1/16-1/4oz (ca. 2-7g) halte aber bis 10g realistisch
- 6,4" (1,95m)
- PE 4-8lb

Da ich mich hier nicht bereichern möchte, gebe ich die Rute für 79 Euro inkl. Versand ab!!!


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Hier die Eindrücke nach dem ersten Fischen. Leider ohne Fisch, ...



und wie sieht es zwischenzeitlich mit der Bisserkennung aus?


----------



## Kaka (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Habe mir auch wieder was Konger geordert: Konger Stallion Hybrid Light 2,10 m und 2-14 g als Zweitrute für den Bach. Werde berichten, sobald sie da ist und später im Jahr gibts dann auch einen Praxistest.


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



west1 schrieb:


> und wie sieht es zwischenzeitlich mit der Bisserkennung aus?



Bis jetzt hat noch nichts gebissen. Jetzt ist Döbelzeit... Langrutenzeit.


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat noch nichts gebissen. Jetzt ist Döbelzeit... Langrutenzeit.



Na dann muss ich halt selber weiter testen. Hatte bis jetzt nach zweimaligem Dropshoten mit Gummi oder Wurm keinen Biss, an der anderen Rute gleiche Montage gabs Fisch allerdings war da die Wurfweite ein paar Meter weiter was gleich auch ein paar Meter tiefer bedeutet.


----------



## Kaka (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Konger Stallion Hybrid Light 2,10 und 2-14 g. Grad angekommen. Leute, guckt euch diese Ruten mal näher an. Unbekannter Name, aber klasse Teile mit top Verarbeitung. Dieses Modell werde ich zum Twitchen am Bach einsetzen. Klasse Aktion dafür. Straff, aber kein Brett. Wie ich es am Bach haben will. 

Fuji Ausstattung, 36T Blank, leicht. 70 Euro. 

Dazu klasse Kundenservice bei Clickbaits. Versand in einem Tag. Netter Kontakt per Telefon. Und nein, ich habe die Rute nicht geschenkt bekommen. Ich finde nur man sollte positives auch erwähnen. Und das ist bei Clickbaits, Lurenatic oder Nippon Tackle einfach klasse. Leute die ahnung haben und sich um den Kunden kümmern. 

Ich habe ja schon eine andere Konger. Diese polnische Marke sollte man im Auge behalten. Da kommen tolle Ruten zu klasse Preisen auf den Markt.


----------



## RayZero (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Kaka schrieb:


> Fuji Ausstattung, 36T Blank, leicht. 70 Euro.



Hab die kürzere - also die mit 1,95m. Echt tolle Rute für das Geld - allerdings steht ein erstes Fischen noch aus. Von den Komponenten, der Verarbeitung und dem Trockenwedeln allerdings wie es scheint sehr tauglicher Stock!


----------



## Kaka (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Hab die kürzere - also die mit 1,95m. Echt tolle Rute für das Geld - allerdings steht ein erstes Fischen noch aus. Von den Komponenten, der Verarbeitung und dem Trockenwedeln allerdings wie es scheint sehr tauglicher Stock!



Jep, verspricht Gutes. Bin schon gespannt auf den Praxistest #6


----------



## west1 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sodele, am Stock für mehr Tock gabs heute auf voller Wurfweite mit 28g. Kugelblei  zwei Tocks beim Dropshotle, den ersten hab ich verschlafen der zweite hing! 

Die Bisserkennung ist mehr als gut und was noch besser ist, nach dem versetzten des Bleies war ab und zu so ein leichtes vibrieren in der Rute zuspüren, das dürfte das Blei gewesen sein wenn es am abschüssigen Gewässergrund mal ins rollen kam.
Für mich steht fest der Rutenkauf hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Guinst (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ist da noch ein bisschen Luft nach oben, oder sind 28g + kleinem Köder das Maximum? Wie ist die Rute denn in Balance?


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mit einer 2500er Daiwa einwandfrei. Keinerlei Kopflastigkeit.


----------



## west1 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Guinst schrieb:


> Ist da noch ein bisschen Luft nach oben, oder sind 28g + kleinem Köder das Maximum? Wie ist die Rute denn in Balance?



Habs zwar nicht probiert, 28g. reichen mir aber sie dürfte noch etwas Luft nach oben haben.

Mit der Grand Arc 8300 liegt sie direkt vor dem Kork gehalten waagrecht auf dem Finger.


----------



## randio (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Kaka schrieb:


> Konger Stallion Hybrid Light 2,10 und 2-14 g. Grad angekommen. Leute, guckt euch diese Ruten mal näher an. Unbekannter Name, aber klasse Teile mit top Verarbeitung. Dieses Modell werde ich zum Twitchen am Bach einsetzen. Klasse Aktion dafür. Straff, aber kein Brett. Wie ich es am Bach haben will.
> 
> Fuji Ausstattung, 36T Blank, leicht. 70 Euro.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Infos.
Vielleicht muss man sich die Stecken echt mal angucken.

Was mich momentan noch abhält, ist der der Name "Konger".
Kein Plan warum genau... |uhoh: 

Und die Tatsache, dass es auch 400 Euro Ruten von denen gibt. Da "denke" ich mir halt, die 70 Euro Stecken können nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sein. Bin aber an weiteren "fundierten" Reviews interessiert!!!


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



randio schrieb:


> Was mich momentan noch abhält, ist der der Name "Konger".
> Kein Plan warum genau... |uhoh:



Vielleicht, weil es sich ähnlich wie die Hausmarke einer bekannten Angelwaren- uns Outdoorhandelskette anhört?|kopfkrat


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil es sich ähnlich wie die Hausmarke einer bekannten Angelwaren- uns Outdoorhandelskette anhört?|kopfkrat



:q:q:q #6


----------



## randio (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil es sich ähnlich wie die Hausmarke einer bekannten Angelwaren- uns Outdoorhandelskette anhört?|kopfkrat



Haha könnte echt sein, dass ich die unbewußt mit Kogha assoziiere. #6


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Keine Sorge, ich war auch etwas sehr skeptisch, als ich die Order aufgegeben habe. Aber sie ist völlig unbegründet.


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich immer etwas skeptisch, wenn es um was Neues und Unbekanntes geht.

Aber Rayzero und Andal (und auch einige andere) haben unabhängig voneinander positive Erfahrungen mit der Marke gemacht.
Vorallem liegt sie im völlig normalen Preisdurchschnitt, wie auch DAM, Balzer,...

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir auch nochmal was von dieser Marke gönnen. So ne 240er für Wobbler im Fluss vom Ufer aus gefischt.

Welche Stallion hattest du nochmal Andal?


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Die Black Heron 240 cm, 7-28 gr..


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

@Andal:
Ok, Danke!

Ich war am Überlegen wegen dieser und der Prime Rocker für 6-12 Wobbler (Cranks, Minnows, etc.) in Fluss.
Gibt es da schon diverse Erfahrungen?

_(Sorry, falls ich etwas doppelt erfrage. Habe nicht alle Trööts hier im Forum mitgelesen.)_


----------



## RayZero (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Also mich freut es ja, dass ihr der polnischen Marke eine Chance geben wollt! 

Ich besitze bis heute zwei Stöche - beide für Zielfisch Barsch (Sekundär sind beide Forellentauglich - auch wenn bei der einen die SolidTip doch etwas ungewohnt am Bach ist). Die CX Perch ist erprobt und gefischt - ist eine sehr schöne Rute ohne jeden Zweifel. Die Komponenten zu dem Kurs sind absolut top - da bekommt man auch bei Shimano und Daiwa nicht mehr!

Die Stallion ist eine sehr interesseante Serie! Sie hat einen hochwertigen 36 Tonnen Blank, welchen wir ansonsten nur bei der Mag Pro oder der Abu Veracity finden. Beide sind aber nochmal nen 20er teurer als die gängigen Stallions. Die Mag Pro weisst dafür eine bessere Beringung auf - bietet Alconite statt Fuji Standard Guides. Dennoch - die Serie bietet für fast jedes Gebiet etwas. Ein Hechtprügel mit mehr als 60g Wurfgewicht fehlt aber, sowie in fast allen Konger-Serien.

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt - einfach raus damit.


----------



## RayZero (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Guten Morgen, gestern war ich zum ersten Mal mit der Stallion Hybrid Light am Wasser. War ein nicht so prickelnder Angeltag - hatte aber nichts mit der Rute zu tun sondern Barsch PB verloren und total windig. Die Bedingungen waren krass. Trotzdem hat die Rute eine super Figur gemacht:

- wie vermutet ist sie prädestiniert für das twitchen und animieren von Hard Baits wegen des extrem kurzen Griffs und der recht straffen Aktion 
- die Rückmeldung bei Rigs und Jigs ist ziemlich gut und klar - der 36 Tonnenblank macht sich hier bemerkbar 
- die Beringung ist wunderbar leise 
- das Gesamtgewicht der von mir gefischten Combo mit Shimano Stradic CI4+ 2500 ist federleicht 

Die 14g Max. WG kommen gut hin - 10g Kopf und 3,5 Inch Gummi waren ohne Probleme machbar. Sehr viel schwerer würde ich persönlich aber nicht gehen.


----------



## geomujo (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Genau sowas suche ich auch noch - so 12-15g obere Grenze. Aber bitte mit Kork. Bisher käme da nur die Abu Kurodai infrage. Da muss es doch noch was anderes geben... (ausser die von mir nicht besonders favorisierte Molla)


----------



## RayZero (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Genau sowas suche ich auch noch - so 12-15g obere Grenze. Aber bitte mit Kork. Bisher käme da nur die Abu Kurodai infrage. Da muss es doch noch was anderes geben... (ausser die von mir nicht besonders favorisierte Molla)



http://www.lurenatic.de/de/ruten/spinning/lurefans-assassin-as-63ml-luye.html

wenn sie in etwa so ist wie ihre Baitcast-Schwester, dann ist es eine ideale Hardbait-Rute!

Scheidet aber aus, da einteilig - stimmts?


----------



## geomujo (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

GKönnte mir schon ne einteilige vorstellen - dann aber deutlich unter 1,80m für den kleinen Bach oder beim Waten. Aber das wäre dann schon was sehr spezielles. Sollte so um die 2,15-2,30m lang sein.


----------



## lurchi19 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Andal schrieb:


> ...


Da ich noch keine PN schreiben kann (glaube ich) muss ich hier mal posten. 
Du hast ja die Konger Stallion black heron gekauft. Hast du sie mittlerweile mehr testen können? 
Ich bin nämlich momentan auf der Suche nach einer Zander Rute für den Kanal. 
Und ich bin unsicher ob ich die black heron oder die (momentan ausverkaufte) prime rocker haben möchte. 

Ich besitze schon die Hybrid Power und die finde ich echt gut, sie ist aber leider etwas überdimensioniert für den Kanal. 



RayZero schrieb:


> ...


ist deine prime rocker mittlerweile angekommen und kannst du mehr zu ihr sagen?

Edit: Werde sie zum Faulenzen,  Jiggen und evtl. für Dropshot benutzen.


----------



## geomujo (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich werde nie dahinter kommen warum die Faulenzermethode denn Faulenzermethode heißt.

Ich war ja nie ein Freund der Softbaits bis ich im Herbst mal versucht habe da einzusteigen mit eben genannter Methode. Und ich empfand es als sehr anstrengend und garnicht attraktiv.

An Monotonie kaum zu übertreffen erfordert die Faulenzermethode trotzdem allerhöchste Aufmerksamkeit und dasist anstrengend.

Genau deshalb werd ich mich wieder vermehrt auf Wobbler konzentrieren. Da hab ich egal in welcher Köderrführung immer was zutun und kann mit den Gedanken ganz woanders sein. Angeln ist für mich in erster Linie mentale Entspannung vom stressigen Alltag. Deswegen auch der Hang zu schön weichen optisch hochwertigen Ruten - für meinen Seelenfrieden. 


Ditt wollt ick mal los werden. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch attraktivere Gummi-Methoden aber diese ist def. nicht mein Ding.

EDIT: 
Kurodai doch alle ausverkauft :-(
Seabass 982M nur mit 13.000Yen Versand da >150cm :-(

Frag mich was ich da noch bestellen kann. KR-X Kisu Game auch ausverkauft. Die neue Seabass 862L mit Solid Tip hat wieder TVS-Halter :-( Mist....


----------



## RayZero (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> ist deine prime rocker mittlerweile angekommen und kannst du mehr zu ihr sagen?



Die Sword Strike (40g WG) ist auf dem Weg zu mir - leider noch nicht angekommen...


----------



## lurchi19 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> ...Sword Strike...


Oh, da habe ich wohl was verwechselt. |rolleyes Dachte, dass ich das irgendwo hier gelesen hätte.

Hat trotzdem jemand Ahnung? Wo liegt, jetzt mal abgesehen von der Anzahl der Ringe, der Unterschied zwischen Black Heron und Prime Rocker.
Ist es nur das Wurfgewicht? 
Welche würdet ihr mir für die Zanderangelei mit Gummis (und evtl. mal einem Wobbler) eher empfehlen? Gewichtstechnisch würde ich wahrscheinlich 10 g Jigköpfe mit 10 cm Gummis fischen.


----------



## AndreNRW (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

hatte auch zwischen der Heron und der Prime Rocker geschwangt, wollte aber auch keine 2,44 m Rute.
Die Hybrid Light  passte von der länge, war aber der Mag Pro Lite EVX 2-8 vom WG  zu wenig unterschied.
Jetzt habe ich die Hybrid Medium mit einem WG von 5-21gefunden.
Werde mir die wohl mal bestellen.


----------



## RayZero (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Oh, da habe ich wohl was verwechselt. |rolleyes Dachte, dass ich das irgendwo hier gelesen hätte.
> 
> Hat trotzdem jemand Ahnung? Wo liegt, jetzt mal abgesehen von der Anzahl der Ringe, der Unterschied zwischen Black Heron und Prime Rocker.
> Ist es nur das Wurfgewicht?
> Welche würdet ihr mir für die Zanderangelei mit Gummis (und evtl. mal einem Wobbler) eher empfehlen? Gewichtstechnisch würde ich wahrscheinlich 10 g Jiggköpfe mit 10 cm Gummis fischen.



Ich kenne beide Ruten nicht - aber die Heron hat eine Solid Tip (Vollcarbonspitze), welche je nach Ausprägung recht weich ist (bzw. sensibel) aber eine hohe Rückstell(schnell)geschwindigkeit aufweist. Solche Ruten eignen sich sehr gut für Rigs, Drop Shot und auch zum Faulenzen/Jiggen. Für Hardbaits finde ich sie nicht geeignet - hier puffert mir die Spitze zu viel. Was gehen könnte sind Cranks.

Wenn du also beides - Wobber & Gummis - nutzen willst, dann wäre die Prime Rocker vom Text her eher was für dich.


----------



## lurchi19 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Wenn du also beides - Wobber & Gummis - nutzen willst, dann wäre die Prime Rocker vom Text her eher was für dich.


Danke schon mal für die Antwort!
Mit anderen Worten: Wenn die Gummifischerei im Vordergrund steht und ich nur abends kurz Cranks anhäge, werde ich vermutlich mit der Black Heron glücklicher?


----------



## RayZero (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Antwort!
> Mit anderen Worten: Wenn die Gummifischerei im Vordergrund steht und ich nur abends kurz Cranks anhäge, werde ich vermutlich mit der Black Heron glücklicher?



Eine Solid Tip ist ein prima Bissanzeiger - kannst ein bisschen mit der Spitze einer Feederrute vergleichen. Desweiteren finde ich, leitet sie selbst die feinsten Zupfer an den Blank weiter - was natürlich total hilfreich ist. Wenn primär Gummi, dann die Heron - wenn Gummi und Hardbaits, dann die Prime Rocker.


----------



## lurchi19 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube dann werde ich mir mal die Black Heron zulegen. Aber vielleicht schreibt jemand ja noch mal was zu der Rute (was mich dann doch davon abbringt). 

Achso: Kann ich denn trotz dieser Solid Tip auch größere Zander gescheit drillen? Oder komme ich dann eher an die Grenzen der Rute?

Danke auf jeden Fall bis hierher!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich war ja nie ein Freund der Softbaits bis ich im Herbst mal versucht habe da einzusteigen mit eben genannter Methode. Und ich empfand es als sehr anstrengend und garnicht attraktiv.
> 
> An Monotonie kaum zu übertreffen erfordert die Faulenzermethode trotzdem allerhöchste Aufmerksamkeit und dasist anstrengend.
> 
> ...



Anzahl der Kurbelschläge und Rutenhaltung variieren und schon ist's aus mit der Monotonie.Ist m.M.n. meist auch effektiver.

Aber es stimmt dahingehend,das man best.Techniken generell bevorzugt bzw.einem mehr liegen.

"Spinner" welche mit allen Techniken gleich gut zurechtkommen,sind eher selten.


----------



## thomas1602 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Offtopic



geomujo schrieb:


> An Monotonie kaum zu übertreffen erfordert die Faulenzermethode trotzdem allerhöchste Aufmerksamkeit und dasist anstrengend.
> 
> Genau deshalb werd ich mich wieder vermehrt auf Wobbler konzentrieren. Da hab ich egal in welcher Köderrführung immer was zutun und kann mit den Gedanken ganz woanders sein. Angeln ist für mich in erster Linie mentale Entspannung vom stressigen Alltag. Deswegen auch der Hang zu schön weichen optisch hochwertigen Ruten - für meinen Seelenfrieden.


Finde ich ganz spannend die Aussage, bei mir ist es echt genau andersrum, ich brauch irgendwas, was meine volle Konzentration fordert, ich darf mit den Gedanken nicht abschweifen können. Deswegen geh ich auch so gerne Fliegenfischen.


----------



## Purist (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> "Spinner" welche mit allen Techniken gleich gut zurechtkommen,sind eher selten.



Die monotone Einkurbel- oder Faulenzermethode, egal ob mit Blinker/Spinner/Wobbler/Gummi, benutzt man als Spinnangler doch um Fische erst einmal aufzuspüren. Kennt man die Standplätze bereits, wird die Führung variiert, und das klappt mit allen Kunstködern gleichermaßen.  
Daher glaube ich nicht, dass Spinnangler es nur selten beherrschen, allenfalls Anfänger tun das gewiss nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ob es klappt,war ja nicht das Problem.Es ging geomujo da wohl primär ums "mögen".

Man hat als Angler,egal ob Hobbypeitscher oder Pro, meist irgendwann best.Technik-/Methodenvorlieben.

"Paradedisziplinen",mit dessen Technikumsetzung/Handling man zu 100% klar kommt.

Breitgefächerte Kenntnisse ok,besitzen viele.Es lässt sich auch viel erlernen.Nur ob man letztendlich alles auch mag,ist die Frage.[emoji6]


----------



## geomujo (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ja genau es erfordert zu viel Konzentration und die Bewegungen sind zu monoton. Das führt zur Ermüdung auch bei ultraleichten Ruten.

Am liebsten bin ich twitchend unterwegs, also schon recht aktiv mit der Rute hantierend, aber mental weit weniger anstrengend. Durchleiern ist eigentlich nicht so meine Welt mache ich aber bei manchen Wobblern auch ganz gerne mal. Ich muss dann immer den Twitch-Reflex krampfhaft unterdrücken.


----------



## randio (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



RayZero schrieb:


> Eine Solid Tip ist ein prima Bissanzeiger - kannst ein bisschen mit der Spitze einer Feederrute vergleichen. Desweiteren finde ich, leitet sie selbst die feinsten Zupfer an den Blank weiter - was natürlich total hilfreich ist. Wenn primär Gummi, dann die Heron - wenn Gummi und Hardbaits, dann die Prime Rocker.



Das stimmt je nach Rute und Blank nur bedingt.
"Weichere" Ruten sind sicher oft sensibler und bieten "optisch" eine bessere Bisserkennung. Aber das TOK in dem Blank bekommste bei guten Blanks eher bei strafferen Ruten, da die weichere Spitze dieses TOK abfedert. Wir sprechen hier nicht von 300-400 Euro Ruten, da wirste auch mit weicheren Ruten genug Resonanz in den Blank bekommen.


----------



## Kaka (1. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich war jetzt zwei Tage mit meiner Konger Stallion Hybrid Light 2,10 und 2-14 g am Bach unterwegs. 
Normal fische ich eine Palms Gallery auf Forellen. Fürs Ufer war mir die aber öfter etwas zu kurz (1,73 m). Klar, ist etwas filigraner als die Stallion, aber ich bin von der polnischen Rute absolut überzeugt worden. 
Nutze sie zum Wobbler twitchen, meiner Meinung nach genau richtig dafür. Schön kurzer Griff!

Besonders positiv muss ich den Blank hervorheben. Hätte nicht gedacht für 70 € so einen feinfühligen Blank zu bekommen. Habe jeden Anstupser gespürt. Bin wirklich positiv überrascht. Hätte ich nicht erwartet #6


----------



## lurchi19 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Kann ich mit meiner Hybrid Power unterschreiben. Definitiv ein richtig guter Stock. 

Momentan warte ich noch auf eine Black Heron. Müsste die Tage ankommen. 

Wenn ich so nachdenke, wird auf Dauer aber eventuell auch noch eine Hybrid Light als leichte Rute für alles dazukommen


----------



## Kaka (1. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin echt gespannt was da in Zukunft noch von Konger kommt! Eigentlich schwärmt ja jeder davon, der sich traut eine zu kaufen! Für mich definitiv besser und feinfühliger als Mitchell Mag Pro Lite EVO oder auch als eine weiße Aori, die sogar ein gutes Stück teurer ist.

Ganz große Preis/Leistung. Das muss man einfach anerkennen.


----------



## lurchi19 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

So. Meine black heron ist angekommen. Sieht auch nach einer sehr guten Rute aus. Auf dem Blank ist diesmal ein 1,5*0,5cm großer Lackfleck. Fällt aber kaum auf. Für mich kein Problem. 
Mal sehen wann ich zum ersten Test komme.


----------



## AndreNRW (2. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

so meine neue Rute und ein paar Wobbler sind heute angekommen.
War echt gespannt nachdem ich hier viel über die Konger gelesen habe.
Kann also nur bestätigen was hier über sie geschrieben wird.

Verarbeitung und Optik richtig gut,Liegt super in der Hand und ist nicht zu schwabbelig.Jetzt noch ne passende Rolle und Schnur dafür, und ab ans Wasser zum testen.


----------



## lurchi19 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



AndreNRW schrieb:


> so meine neue Rute und ein paar Wobbler sind heute angekommen.


Welche Rute hast du bestellt?


----------



## AndreNRW (2. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Welche Rute hast du bestellt?



Ist die Stallion Hybrid Medium 2,32m WG 5-21


----------



## lurchi19 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



AndreNRW schrieb:


> Ist die Stallion Hybrid Medium 2,32m WG 5-21


Ah. Hatte die Rute gar nicht auf dem Bild gesehen. Hat sich gut versteckt |rolleyes
Woher hast du die gekauft? Bei clickbaits gab's die doch gar nicht, oder?


----------



## AndreNRW (2. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Ah. Hatte die Rute gar nicht auf dem Bild gesehen. Hat sich gut versteckt |rolleyes
> Woher hast du die gekauft? Bei clickbaits gab's die doch gar nicht, oder?


Nein, bei clickbaits leider nicht im Programm.Habe sie in Polen bestellt da es da auch die Medium gab.


----------



## Lazarus (2. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Bei welchem polnischen Anbieter hast du bestellt?
Wie hoch waren die Versandkosten für deine Rute?

Selbst habe ich in Polen bei fishing-mart.com.pl schon öfter bestellt, besonders meine geliebten Salmo Wobbler waren da immer sehr preiswert. Die haben inzwischen aber leider auch den Preis angezogen.
Die Konger Ruten haben sie aber leider nicht.


----------



## AndreNRW (2. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Bei welchem polnischen Anbieter hast du bestellt?
> Wie hoch waren die Versandkosten für deine Rute?
> 
> Selbst habe ich in Polen bei fishing-mart.com.pl schon öfter bestellt, besonders meine geliebten Salmo Wobbler waren da immer sehr preiswert. Die haben inzwischen aber leider auch den Preis angezogen.
> Die Konger Ruten haben sie aber leider nicht.


Habe bei Topfish.pl bestellt und die
Versandkosten lagen bei 59 Zloty um die 15 Euro.Dafür sind die Ruten da günstiger.
Versand mit DPD und auch sehr zügig.


----------



## RayZero (4. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mein persönlicher Hype um den osteuropäischen Hersteller Konger geht weiter. Ich habe mein komplettes Hechttackle verkauft um mich neu aufzustellen. Es soll jetzt vorwiegend mit der Multi auf Hecht gehen - aber ne Spinne mit 2,40m und ca. 50g macht sich immer gut.

Da ist sie also - die Konger Stallion Sword Strike 2,44m 10-40g [emoji41] ...

Die Fakten:

- 36 Tonnen Blank 
- Fuji Beringung mit verstärktem Spitzenring (es sind die gleichen Guides wie bei der Shimano Beastmaster DX - sogar die Lackierung ist identisch)
- Fuji Rollenhalter 
- Kork / EVA Griff (recht hochwertiges Material)
- 160g aber nein Exemplar bringt es nur auf 148g ... Soll mir recht sein [emoji16]

Erster Eindruck: ******** hat die Bumms! Erinnert mich fast an die Beast Master DX 240XHP mit angegebenen 150g WG (real 80g) ... Also ich glaube nach 40g ist da nicht Schluss! Könnte man glatt als Zanderjigge für große Ströme hernehmen - werde die Rückmeldung diesbezüglich auf jeden Fall testen!

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## nostradamus (4. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

hi,

sieht ja echt gut aus! Hast du mal einen Link und einen Preis?

danke

mario


----------



## RayZero (4. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-stallion-sword-strike-244cm-10-40-g-

75€


----------



## nostradamus (4. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

danke!


----------



## RayZero (13. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gestern war ich mit Boardie Oskar an der Wertach auf Zander unterwegs. Das war die letzte Chance, denn ab 15.03. beginnt die Schonzeit. Fische haben wir außer zwei Schniepelhechten leider nicht gefunden und gefangen - aber wir konnten unsere neuen Konger Ruten testen.






Meine Sword Strike ist wie erwartet eher eine Allround-Spinnrute. Sowohl Gummis als auch mittlere und große Wobbler machen sich gut an dem Stock. Die Rückmeldung ist ausreichend und sie fischt sich ermüdungsfrei und ausgewogen. Die Aktion ist progressiv und am Wasser dann doch nicht so brettig wie beim Trockenwedeln erwartet. Für mich passt das, denn ich mag keine Besen.

Die Stallion Hybrid Power von Oskar hat uns am meisten überrascht. Wir haben sie gegen meine Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 902MH antreten lassen und sie hat richtig gut mitgehalten. Die Rückmeldung ist für eine 80€-Rute sensationell. Nicht ganz so hart und klar wie bei der Rocke - aber selbst bei 10g auf größere Entfernung kommt das Tock beim Auftreten des Jigkopfes bis in den Rollenhalter durch. Dabei ist sie mit 138g sehr leicht für eine Zanderrute mit 45g Wurfgewicht. Das Wurfgewicht ist recht realistisch - es wurden Köpfe bis 28g am 12cm Gummi gefischt, was sie ohne Probleme meisterte. Die Rute ist schnell und hat eine schöne Spitzenaktion. Von unserer Seite ganz klarer Preis-Leistungssieger und uneingeschränkt empfehlbar! 

Sword Strike:






Hybrid Power und Rocke:


----------



## geomujo (13. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wetterbedingt habe ich mich dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal rausgetraut in Sachen angeln! Wir haben hier im Osten seit Weihnachten besch.. Wetter. Im Moment ist es zwar stabil und nicht so naß und windig, dennoch ist es saukalt. Aber ich sehe trotzdem immer ein paar Angler in der Stadt rumstehen. 

Ich sehne soooo sehr wäremere Temperaturen herbei ...

Aber nochmal zu deinem Equipment n paar Fragen.
Das sieht alles so aus, als würdest du an Gewässern angeln die ziemlich schnellfließend sind?! Mit dem Tackle wär ich an der Havel größtenteils völlig überdimensioniert unterwegs. Im Frühjahr gehts dann mit meinem Bruder zur Verwandschaft mal nach Dessau an die Elbe. Da kommen mir dann bei meinem Equipment schon Zweifel. 70% meiner Ruten dürfte da kaum benutzbar sein.

Zander sind bei uns sogut wie alle weggefangen. Dafür gehen Hecht und Barsch umso besser. Forellen gibt es bei uns quasi auch nicht. Oder nur so vereinzelt, dass ein gezieltes Angeln nicht lohnt. DAV-Abschnitte werden kostenintensiv jährlich besetzt um sie 3 Wochen später zur Saisoneröffnung alle wegzufangen. Bei dir scheint das alles etwas "anders" zusein.

Drum grauts mich mir vorzustellen irgendwann mal umziehen zu müssen   Da ginge ja mit einer Umstellung sondergleichen einher.


----------



## Darket (13. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



> Wetterbedingt habe ich mich dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal rausgetraut in Sachen angeln! Wir haben hier im Osten seit Weihnachten besch.. Wetter


Korrektur:Wir haben beschissenes Wetter an Wochenenden und wenn ich sonst mal Zeit hätte :q


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (13. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Abgesehen davon das die Zander vielleicht in anderen Bundesländern  warscheinlich später laichen  ,bestimmt durch die Wetter und Gezeiten  Unterschiede.
Vielleicht wäre es besser das alle den Fischen Anfang Frühjahr eine Chance  geben.

In Dessau habe ich mir sagen lassen das dort der Bau der Fischtreppe voll im Gang ist bzw wird die Brücke neu gebaut 
Eventuell kann es sein das das angeln dort sogar ganz verboten wird.


----------



## Andal (13. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das die Zander vielleicht in anderen Bundesländern  warscheinlich später laichen  ,bestimmt durch die Wetter und Gezeiten  Unterschiede.
> Vielleicht wäre es besser das alle den Fischen Anfang Frühjahr eine Chance  geben.



Also das *Ebbe und Flut* eine Auwirkung auf die Reproduktion von Zandern haben, ist ja mal ein ganz neuer Aspekt! #6


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (13. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Das meinte ich eigentlich nicht so aber meint ihr das die Zander und Hechte zB in Sachsen und Sachsen Anhalt unterschiedlich laichen .


----------



## Kaka (20. März 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt zwei Tage mit meiner Konger Stallion Hybrid Light 2,10 und 2-14 g am Bach unterwegs.
> Normal fische ich eine Palms Gallery auf Forellen. Fürs Ufer war mir die aber öfter etwas zu kurz (1,73 m). Klar, ist etwas filigraner als die Stallion, aber ich bin von der polnischen Rute absolut überzeugt worden.
> Nutze sie zum Wobbler twitchen, meiner Meinung nach genau richtig dafür. Schön kurzer Griff!
> 
> Besonders positiv muss ich den Blank hervorheben. Hätte nicht gedacht für 70 € so einen feinfühligen Blank zu bekommen. Habe jeden Anstupser gespürt. Bin wirklich positiv überrascht. Hätte ich nicht erwartet #6



Mittlerweile war ich sehr oft mit meiner Stallion Hybrid Light unterwegs. Und ich bin weiterhin begeistert. Mittlerweile habe ich neben dem Twitchen mit Wobblern auch die Gummiangelei mit der Rute ausprobiert. Auch hier macht sie einen top Eindruck. Bisher hingen maximal 8,5 g am Noike Ninja 3' dran. Luft nach oben definitiv noch vorhanden. 

Ich kann es nur immer wieder betonen, von der Preis/Leistung ist diese Rute ohne Übertreibung sensationell gut. Jeder der was bis 100 € sucht, sollte unbedingt das Konger (Stallion Serie) Sortiment durchforsten #6


----------



## Kaka (6. April 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Nach der CX Nano Perch und der Stallion Hybrid Light ist die dritte Konger im Anflug! Für meine Verhältnisse mal eine schwere Rute. Netter Allrounder für etwas mehr Gewicht! Freue mich schon! 

*Konger Stallion Sword Strike*:

http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-stallion-sword-strike-244cm-10-40-g-

Rollenvorschläge: Will mal eine günstigere Daiwa ausprobieren. Exceller EA, Ninja, Legalis oder die im Angebot befindliche Limited Freams. Was meint ihr? Größe 2500 oder 3000 bei Daiwa?! Dürfte fast 2500 langen, da ein gutes Stück größer als bei Shimano?! Kenne mich bei Daiwa Rollen kaum aus.


----------



## RayZero (7. April 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Optisch passt die normale Freams am besten. 2500 passt - ist zwischen 2500er und 4000er Shimano als Vergleich. Ansonsten mal die Ninja ausprobieren für das Geld oder die Exceler EA


----------



## Kaka (16. April 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich packe das jetzt vom Schaut was ich gekauft habe Thread einfach hier rein, da es drüben sonst zu viel Offtopic ist 

Text habe ich für ein anderes Forum geschrieben. Denke aber, dass es hier vielleicht auch einige interessiert, obwohl im AB schon mehr über die Konger Ruten steht. 



spike999 schrieb:


> Hör bitte auf zu schwärmen |uhoh::q
> 
> ...geht mir ähnlich...bin am überlegen mir eine sword strike als extra  blech und hardbaitrute zu gönnen...dafür soll sie ja super  sein,vielleicht kannst ja nochmal dazu was sagen kaka



*Konger Stallion Hybrid Light; 2,10 m; 2-14 g (ca. 70 €)
*http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-stallion-hybrid-light-210cm-2-14-g-
Ein absoluter Allrounder für den unteren Bereich. Das Wurfgewicht 2-14 g  ist realistisch angegeben, wie eigentlich auch bei den anderen Konger  Ruten. Ideal ist sie fürs Twitchen. Der Blank ist durchgehend sehr  straff, keine klassische (Solid-Tip) Spitzenaktion. Trotzdem ist die  Rute in der Spitze sehr sensibel und überträgt sehr gut. Man spürt sehr  viel was sich grad unter Wasser tut. Da war ich wirklich positiv  überrascht bei dem Preis. Auch mit Gummianwendungen kommt sie super  zurecht. Gejiggt habe ich bisher mit 3 Inch und 8,5 g Kopf. Geht aber  auch noch locker 10 g. Für mich persönlich ein absoluter Allrounder im  unteren WG Bereich. Klare Kaufempfehlung! Vergleichen ist immer schwer.  Von meinen bisher gefischten Ruten vielleicht der weißen Aori am  ähnlichsten. Allerdings nur halb so teuer und wie ich finde feinfühliger  und besser. 
*
Konger Paladin CX Nano Perch; 2,00 m; 2-12 g (140 €)
*http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-paladin-cx-nano-perch-200cm-2-12-g-
Nicht mehr unterer Preisbereich. Eher schon Konger Oberklasse. Merkt  man aber auch. Ein wirklich ultrasensibler Stecken mit perfekt  eingearbeitetem Solid Tip. Natürlich weniger Allround, sondern ganz klar  auf die Angelei mit leichten Jigköpfen und Finessemethoden  ausgerichtet. Auch hier ist das WG ziemlich realistisch angegeben. Durch  den Solid Tip denkt man beim Trockenwedeln als Laie zuerst dass das ein  ziemlicher Schwabbelstock ist. Ist es aber nicht. Die Spitze steht sehr  schnell wieder still. Die richtigen Vorteile dieser Solid-Tip Rute habe  ich erst am Wasser gemerkt. Die Bisserkennung und der Bodenkontakt sind  wahnsinnig gut festzustellen. Man muss gar nicht auf die Schnur gucken.  Man sieht es sofort an der sensiblen Spitze und merkt es am extrem  feinfühligen Blank. Apropos Blank. Dünn wie eine Zigarette, ähnlich  meiner Palms Gallery. Ein wirklich filigranes Rütchen, das ich  mittlerweile nicht mehr missen will.* 

Konger Stallion Sword Strike; 2,44 m; 10-40 g (70 €)
*http://www.clickbaits.de/ruten-rollen/angelruten/konger-stallion-sword-strike-244cm-10-40-g-
Die Dritte im Bunde und meine neueste. Noch keine Praxiserfahrungen, nur  Trockenwedeln. Aktionstechnisch ähnlich der Hybrid Light. Also Richtung  Allroundrute. Wollte keine reine Gummirute, da ich sehr selten  "schwerer" (40 g WG ist für mich eine schwere Rute) angeln gehe.  Deswegen sollte ein Allroundstock her, der alles kann. Und das wird die  Rute auch sein. Erneut wie bei der Hybrid Light zwar Spitzenaktion, aber  nicht ziemlich ausgeprägt, sondern eher ein durchgehend straffer Blank!*

Allgemeines zu den Konger Ruten
*- Hakenhalter! Mir ist das wichtig. Vielen anderen egal bzw. wollen sie gar keinen! 
- Extrem gutes Handling bzw. Griffgestaltung. Finde ich bei allen dreien  überragend. Die Nano Perch ist die Rute, die bisher von allen meinen  gefischten Ruten am besten in der Hand liegt. 
- Sehr gute Balance. Trifft wieder auf alle zu. Die beiden leichten sind  mit Leichtbaushimanos der 2500er Größe perfekt in der Balance. Und auch  die Sword Strike hat einen sehr guten Balancepunkt! Trotz 2,44 m nicht  kopflastig! *
- *Zusammengefasst muss man einfach festhalten, dass man bei  Konger mehr Rute für sein Geld bekommt, als bei vielen der "bekannten"  Herstellern. Ich traue mich das jetzt einfach mal zu sagen, da ich in  den letzten drei Jahren doch ziemlich viel in der Hand hatte.

Falls gewünscht, kann ich auch noch mehr Bilder machen! Einfach melden!


----------



## Darket (16. April 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Mann, bei der Schwärmerei hier, bin ich ja fast traurig, dass mein Rutenwald gerade definitiv keine Auffrischung braucht...


----------



## spike999 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

das hab ich auch gedacht...


----------



## spike999 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

aber wenn der affe zuschlägt #d


----------



## RayZero (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Männer,

ich habe einen Testbericht zur Lurefans Assassin Predators geschrieben. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Baitcastrute des chinesischen Herstellers Lurefans. Ich hoffe er kann dem ein oder anderen seine Fragen zur Rute beantworten und ich würde mich sehr über euer Feedback freuen, egal ob hier im AB oder per Comment auf dem Blog.

http://www.bite-time.de/2016/05/13/testbericht-lurefans-assassin-ac-63-ml/

Viele Grüße
Marc


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Marc, 

wie immer ein interessantes Review.



RayZero schrieb:


> des chinesischen Herstellers Lurefans.



Ich dachte sie kommt aus Japan?!


----------



## RayZero (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> 
> wie immer ein interessantes Review.
> 
> ...



Nein - verstehst du das so?


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

So kommt es im Testbericht für mich rüber.


----------



## RayZero (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ich WOLLTE eine JDM Rute - habe mich dann aber von der Lurefans überzeugen lassen. Ok dann muss ich das deutlicher verfassen - danke für die Info.


----------



## Ruti Island (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Alles klar, danke für die Aufklärung [emoji1303]


----------



## RayZero (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

So jetzt sollten die vermeintlichen Verwirrungen ausgemerzt sein #h


----------



## randio (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Gutes Review, du machst dich.
Mittlerweile könnte man fast meinen du hättest etwas Ahnung von der Materie. 

Die Lurefans Ruten habe ich noch nie gefischt, daher muss ich mich da bedeckt halten. Deine Lurefans Ködereinschätzung teile ich! Ich würde die Köder auch in Premium einordnen und das für nen 10er! Gerade der R70 hat seit längerer Zeit den Squirrel nahezu gänzlich abgelöst.


----------



## geomujo (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Aus dem Gebrauchtmarkt im Forum:




























Ein kurzes Video auf Youtube kommt auch noch in Kürze.


----------



## geomujo (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Wie versprochen eine kurze Impression zur Rute.
Ich hoffe es kommt ganz gut rüber,  dass das Modell ein ziemlich weiches ist.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwUL-r3Avyg


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Ziemlich weich und lange nachwippend. Welchen Einsatz soll sie erbringen?


----------



## geomujo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Tackle aus aller Welt - Der Diskussionsthread*

Sie wippt dann lange nach, wenn nur am RH gegriffen wird. Berührt ein Körperteil das Endstück, kommt sie auch schneller zur Ruhe. Sie agiert damit der Eradicator Mebaru und der KR-X Ajing sehr ähnlich. Es ist schwierig, diese Ruten mit einer Hand so still zu halten, dass die Spitze ruht.

Is ne schöne Alternative zu meiner KR-X Ajing 772LT. Die Länge von 8'3" ist ideal im hier in der City mit Wobblern an der Hafenmauer zu angeln. Zielfisch sind Barsch, mittlere Hechte und Zander am leichten Jig als auch Wobbler. Will sagen eine sehr lange universelle Finesse-Rute mit Power wenns drauf ankommt. Die Landung eines richtig fetten Rapfen gestern Abend scheiterte nur am zu schwachen Kescher, nicht an der Rute.

Und für optisch hochwertige Ruten bin ich ja auch immer zu haben


----------

